# puppy worming - is this normal?



## Louby (Jul 27, 2009)

Hi,

I got Perry 2 weeks ago, when i got him the owner told me he had been wormed every 2 weeks from 2 weeks old. He was 12 weeks when i got him.

In the first week of having Perry he had intermittent diohreah - i put this down to a change in diet and the stress of moving ect. When i took him to the vets for his first injections, he asked if he had been wormed, i said what the owner had told me when i went to collect him, the vet didnt worm him along with his injections as he said he would be ok for another week and that i should keep an eye on his poop and hopefully it will settle once Perry has.

Perry's poops have since been getting worse, although, he is still using the puppy pads and not going wherever and whenever he feels the need, bless him. I have put off house training till he can get a little more control of his bowels, no point setting him up to fail.

Anyways, on Sunday morning i saw a little white miniature size maggot thing next to one of his poops. i googled and thought it may have been a worm. Because it was 2 weeks after having him, and the worming syprup says you can give it every 2 weeks up to 12 weeks [even though i know he is 14 weeks now - i didnt think it could do any harm ].

I gave him two doses of Sherleys puppy worming syrup - which he lapped up out of a bowl - he is a good boy .

This morning i came down to find the puppy pad had 3 poops on it one was semi solid [ well about as solid as i have seen a Perry poop] the other two were as loose as a loose thing from looseville. One of the loose ones had loads and loads and loads of little white maggot things in it.

When i say loads, i mean like LOADS that can't be normal can it?

I dont know whether to treat him as if he has never been wormed and worm him again in a fortnight so that i can get rid of any hatchlings the syrup may have missed this time. I am at the vets with Perry on Saturday for his second jab and microchipping - i will tell him the whole story and see what he thinks.

I just really needed some reassurance that the amount of worms i saw was normal when u worm puppys - if i had to guess i think there was probably over 100. Nothing in the other two poops though [from what i could see]

sorry for the essay - it just really freaked me this morning

L x


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

I would say that the person you got the puppy off have not wormed this puppy, it is a vicious circle, you have to worm them regularly to kill the worms and the eggs etc, leaving even one can start the process off again. I would not bother with the Shirley's worming syrup, I would go and get the proper worming solution from your vets, it is more effective and you get the right dose first time as they will weigh the puppy at the time. Puppys are born with worms, so that is why they do it from 2 weeks of age then every two weeks after. Phone up your vet or go and see him and tell him about this problem and he will sort it out for you. Dont dose the puppy yourself now, let the vet tell you what to do. Good luck. and worms are horrible looking things. yuk. Dont forget the flea oils aswell mind, as flea's can lead to worms aswell. Good Luck. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

The amount of worms you mention sounds like they are dying and yes if that puppy was never wormed then there would be 100's. I always use vet prescription worming and flea treatment until the dog is about 6 months then I get it from Pets at Home, where you can buy but have to sign for them giving all your details. You have to know the exact weight off the dog or puppy mind you. xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## HighPr00 (Aug 9, 2009)

I would get a prescription wormer from your vet as they're more effective.


----------



## Louby (Jul 27, 2009)

if i got a prescription wormer now wouldnt i be overdosing my pup with worming stuff?

thanks for your replies


----------



## Louby (Jul 27, 2009)

i rang the vet who said come in as usual on saturday for his 2nd jabs and he will prescribe something then.

I have just got back to work after spending my lunch hour with him, three more squits from Perry greeted me - all had dead maggots in them and some blood too.

I feel so sorry for him


----------



## Liteskye (Aug 10, 2009)

I used Drontal when worming my pups, and you don'yt need a script for them. I ordered them from hyperdrug on the internet. They are a tad cheaper than the drontal the vets sell, and is exactly the same. They only take a day or two to be delivered.


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

im not sure if you can overdose with worming stuff as you can give it to them untill the worms are dead i think 

zeb had worms when we got him i think its a very normal thing tbh we gave him drontol and that night had a massive poo full of shoe lace long worms lol! it was minging he had a few more little ones but when we wormed him again 2weeks later he had none at all


----------



## Liteskye (Aug 10, 2009)

Daynna said:


> im not sure if you can overdose with worming stuff as you can give it to them untill the worms are dead i think
> 
> zeb had worms when we got him i think its a very normal thing tbh we gave him drontol and that night had a massive poo full of shoe lace long worms lol! it was minging he had a few more little ones but when we wormed him again 2weeks later he had none at all


lol poor Zeb. I wouldn't be too happy if I got a pup from someone and it had worms. All my pups left here with no worms at all. If they are womed at the breeders, and done properly the puppy shouldn't be going to their new home with worms.


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

Is Perry passing worms the size of large grains of rice or long thin shoe lace looking worms..?

You described small maggot type. These sound like tape worms. If they are then you need to check that the wormer is for tape worm as most puppy wormers are for round worms as these are the ones that migrate from the mother.

There is also a cycle of tapeworm and fleas to, so it is best to treat Perry for fleas too.

Hope he is feeling better soon


----------



## Louby (Jul 27, 2009)

the worms are like grains of rice, some of them look like they are longer, as if they are joined together - is that tapeworm?

the vet checked for fleas and said he was clear - i will get as much stuff as i can from the vet when i see him.

tapeworm
roundworm
lungworm
fleas
ticks
and any other critters that may harm my lil fella


----------



## gesic (Feb 19, 2009)

puppies had a tape worm
better out than in
worming should b done regular as every dose only kills adult worms in the system when u do it.
I would do again in 2 weeks to be sure then monthly till 6 months, then every 3 month thereafter.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

In that case he may well have been wormed, but not for all types. Puppies and kittens are usually born with Roundworms not Tape. I wonder what they were using...? Most _quality, effective_ wormers from a vet (such as Panacur and Drontal which are over-the-counter these days) do the lot - sadly the pet-shop-type don't or may not be effective.

Never forget one new puppy arriving when I was a teenager - said to be wormed, but I came down one morning to find a puddle of vomit containing what looked far too much like spaghetti for my liking. I couldn't eat spag-bol or bean-sprouts for ages after that.


----------



## Louby (Jul 27, 2009)

if the wormer i have got is only for round worm then how come it is getting rid of the tapeworm?

Am i being thick??

lol


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

Louby said:


> the worms are like grains of rice, some of them look like they are longer, as if they are joined together - is that tapeworm?
> 
> the vet checked for fleas and said he was clear - i will get as much stuff as i can from the vet when i see him.
> 
> ...


Certainly sounds like tapeworm(s) ...Just need to make sure the vet knows so he can treat for tapes as well as roundworm.

Good luck


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

Louby said:


> if the wormer i have got is only for round worm then how come it is getting rid of the tapeworm?
> 
> Am i being thick??
> 
> lol


its not they are just segments breaking off and passing out,the rest of the worm is still in there doing damage!! panacur paste will get rid of them all,you would have to give masses and masses of wormer to overdose,sherleys only kills round worms.Has pup got fleas??? these can transmit tapeworms.


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

if you have children or are pregnant you need to be very careful with your hygiene,worms can be passed to humans.


----------



## shazalhasa (Jul 21, 2009)

Our pyrenean was very young when we got him and we were using shop bought worming tablets for him but the smell was still on his breath and he didn't seem to be growing much.
We had a milbimax worming tablet from the vet and honestly, what came out of him was like spaghetti  
The nasty smell almost went but he started to grow  He had another one a couple of weeks later and that took the smell away completely. Have to say, he's not stopped growing since lol


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

I would not use worming or flea treatment from a pet shop they dont cover everythink

Get worming and flea treatment from your vets or pets at homes also sell what you can get from you vets


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

Bob Martens or Sherleys will do nothing at all, they dont contain the right drugs. You must get the right wormer from your vet and worm monthly till 6 months. It is disgraceful that a breeder should use such rubbish and then sell puppies that are full of worms.

if your pup really does have tapeworm then the chances are that he has fleas as well as they are the intermediary host for tapeworm. Pups are born with roundworm which they get from their mothers but have to have swallowed a flea to get tapeworm. Again get something from the vet for flea treatment as the pet shop stuff doesnt contain the right chemical and will do nothing.


----------



## Louby (Jul 27, 2009)

thanks to everyone who has replied.

i rang the vet the day i posted who said come in on saturday as Perry needs his jabs anyway.

I will stock up on masses of critter killers nincluding fleas and such.

Perrys seems to be doing a bit better - if the consistency of his deposits are anything to go by.

L x


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

We took our puppy to the vets when we got her at ten weeks old and the vet told us to worm her every two weeks for the first five times and then every 3 months after that. We used Milbemax and haven't seen any worms. For flea treatment I use Frontline which I purchased from VetUk because it was cheaper than the vets although it was exactly the same stuff. Make sure you get the correct packet for the weight of your dog though. I got the 2-10 kg one for our puppy and the 10-20kg one for our older Bichon.


----------

